#ubuntuforums 2011-05-23
<cayphed> Morning!
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-24
<michiduta> Can someone help me?
<michiduta> I have a Serioux L-Max 5k usb mouse that is not working properly
<michiduta> The only time it works properly is if I use a live environment like the one available on the ubuntu cd to preview the system
<Shadow__X> dmesg?
<Shadow__X> oh come on
<drunkyduck> hey there guys. Is there anyone here?
<drunkyduck> hello
<drunkyduck> anyone here?
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-25
<hajour1> question is it allowed for others to stay pm you even if you have sayed you not want to be pm ed anymore?
<hajour1> and it are not nice pm s btw
<Pici> hajour1: If its within the Ubuntu namespace, the rule is usually that you ask before you pm.
<hajour1> i have said i not want to talk anymore because its not friendly pm s and it also not will become more friendly only more worse
<hajour1> but till a few sec ago he was staying everytime pm me over and over
<Pici> hajour1: I suggest you use ignore then.
<hajour1> i clickt everytime away.i hope he finally have give up and not go do it again
<hajour1> but i thought ignore was not allowed by COC?
<Pici> If someone is harassing you, its definitely an option,.
<hajour1> ok then i will put him on ignore if he starts again
<hajour1> that means now
<hajour1> he just started again
<hajour1> what is the command of ignore Pici ?
<hajour1> i never have put someone else on ignore before you see
<Pici> hajour1: It usually depends on your IRC client. /help ignore   might give you enough information to start with
<hajour1> ok thank you Pici 
<hajour1> it do not work name and emailadress he still pm s me
<hajour1> to put it on ignore
<hajour1> and i am not allowed to let see pm s
<hajour1> ubuntu rules
<hajour1> btw i don't think you want to see that pm s :(
<hajour1> i thought that leaving ubuntu beginners team and ubuntu accessibility and only helping lead speechcontrol from behind the scenes would help :(
<hajour1> if that not helps i will be forced to leave the loco team also and that means i leave irc channels completly
<Pici> Thats not a good solution
<hajour1> on this moment it looks that is the only choice i have
<Pici> What IRC client are you using?
<hajour1> xchat
<Pici> Okay, one moment.
<Pici> hajour1: should be able to use: /ignore nick!*@* all 
<Pici> replace nick with the person's nick
<hajour1> i have used /ignore name and email adress priv chan
<hajour1> but that command do not help
<hajour1> ok i will try
<hajour1> also de * in command?
<hajour1> Pici, ^
<Pici> hajour1: Yes, exactly as I wrote it, but replace the NICK with the person's nickname on IRC
<hajour1> i have done it i hope it help
<hajour1> because he have a wikipedia cloack i do not know or that is making it more dificult to put him on ignore
<hajour1> so i not have the number or something what is behind the name
<Pici> Thats fine, thats what the '*'s are for
<hajour1> ok i hope really it will work
<hajour1> i only have my locoteam left now you see
<hajour1> and in a kind of way my (old) team 
<Pici> :/
<hajour1> :(
<hajour1> and thank you Pici 
<Pici> hajour1: you're welcome.
<hajour1> sometimes i think i am just born for to have bad luck everytime
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-26
<hajour1> i have a question iff i leave speechcontrol completly how can i care then that speechontrol will stay open source?
<hajour1> or to say is different if i leave complete all from speechcontrol can they then change it to nor open source?
<hajour1> nor=not
<hajour1> bodhi_zazen,  do you know this ^
<bodhi_zazen> What are you asking hajour1 ?
<hajour1> if i leave speechcontrol everything from it will speechcontrol then stay open source?or can they change it then to not open source?
<hajour1> last some people want thats why i ask this
<bodhi_zazen> How was it licensed hajour1 ?
<hajour1> GPL3
<hajour1> its the only reason i am still on the memberlist from speechcontrol team
<hajour1> i have give over leadership to Abhijit
<hajour1> and i think by that also all my rights to let it stay open source
<hajour1> i just cant handle all arguments and weird things anymore from speechcontrol.it breaks me
<hajour1> :(
<hajour1> bodhi_zazen, ^
<bodhi_zazen> Well, if it is gpl 3, then no they can not easily go closed source and the gnu project probably has some lawyers that would be happy to talk with them =)
<hajour1> so if i leave speechcontrol is still save?
<bodhi_zazen> The gnu project is always looking of opportunities, so I would mail them
<hajour1> ok ...
<hajour1> wel then i know what to do
<hajour1> goodnight
<Pici> ]1
<evan1123> is anyone having trouble with folding at home on natty
<patc> Hi there, I got a problem with UDEV working under 10.04 but not working under 10.10, someone to help me plse?
<patc> i tried a basic rule to run a program when un usb stick is inserted, it works OK undr 10.04, exactly the same doen'st undr 10.10
<Who[ares> hello everyone ! I'm trying to get help on my Ubuntu 11.04 installation. I used Wubi and now, when I reboot my PC, the dual-boot doesn't appear ... Does anyone know why ?
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-27
<Philoski_> So ForestPiskie removed my user privileges so I can't keep playing with Off Topic... But why'd he jail my entire thread "to the community" and keep the other one "To Off Topic"... Is it as a monument to Off Topics dumbass reply that shows his lack of networking know how or is it to make me look bad? Last time they deleted everything by me - this time they left something that would make me look less favorable. /conspiracy
<Philoski_> BTW Joeb454, what the fuck happened man? You totally let UF get controlled by a bunch of retards. You and p_quarles were holding that shit together, now the whole place is "We are Ubuntu Community and we exist to serve - and be passive agressive dickwads.
<Philoski_> What a bunch of faggots.
<Philoski_> The mods, that is.
<Philoski_> Anyways fuck this, I've played butthurt enough. <3
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-29
<Belserusk> I have noticed in Ubuntu 11.04 that text files are being opened in different windows instead of tabs! How do I solve this? I use Gedit as my main text editor.
